# Heladera Solar desarrollada en Argentina



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

Ésto no es un invento sino una aplicación 

Una heladera de adsorción que enfria a SOL , cero gasto 

Creo que hace 50 años que no se inventa nada nuevo sino que son aplicaciones de inventos anteriores combinados 

http://ciencianet.com.ar/214/hielo-solar-una-heladera-que-funciona-con-el-calor-del-sol

http://blog.nuestroclima.com/?p=2495

http://www.tecnoinformacion.com.ar/heladera-solar-amigable-invento.html


Saludos !


----------



## DavidMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesante, ahora habria que idear el modo de hacerla mas pequeña,  si se mejorara el rendimiento de estas plaquitas que por un lado calientan y por otro enfrian seguro que se podrian mejorar algunos inventos, o quizas idear otros nuevos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

Si , pero las celdas Peltier que vos mensionás consumen electricidad , esta heladera funciona gratis


----------



## DavidMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Ya, eso es lo mejor! pero  aun que consuman electricidad, esta se podria sacar de unas celdas solares, lo que supondria un pequeño gasto, pero despues la energia se obtendria del sol.

Pero volvemos al problemilla del rendimiento,lo habria que mejorar y mucho, el rendimiento de las Peltier 

Salu2


----------



## elgriego (Mar 21, 2012)

Fabuloso ojala ,se multipliquen por todo el pais ,y no caigan en manos de alguien que ejersa monopolio.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

se viene el plan heladeras para todos ? (en el medio se quedan unos millones)


----------



## maezca (Mar 21, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> se viene el plan heladeras para todos ? (en el medio se quedan unos millones)



no se lo del plan.. pero lo de los millones seguro..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

era ironía matias


----------



## Azlan (Abr 2, 2012)

Que bueno que se  estén creando aplicaciones novedosas apartir de  inventos anteriores de eso también se trata de mejorar utilizando lo que tenemos a mano. La creatividad no tiene limites


----------



## snakewather (Abr 5, 2012)

muy bueno exelente para comunidades alejadas de la ciudad de gran ayuda!


----------



## Dano (Abr 5, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ésto no es un invento sino una aplicación
> 
> Creo que hace 50 años que no se inventa nada nuevo sino que son aplicaciones de inventos anteriores combinados
> 
> Saludos !



Estos inventos no son nada nuevos, que recién se hagan conocidos aca es otra cosa.

Heladeras solares.
Aire acondicionado solar.
Generadores de vapor solarles.
Motores solares.
Calentadores solares.

Muchos inventos interesantes y en el olvido, y despues dicen que la crisis energética mundial es un problema.


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 5, 2012)

> Creo que hace 50 años que no se inventa nada nuevo sino que son aplicaciones de inventos anteriores combinados


Verdad, no se si es que se inventaron muchas cosas o la pasión de investigar se mitigó


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2012)

En Brasil hace unos años se habian fabricado unas heladeras a adsorción de acero inoxidable con equipo-cañería de acero inoxidable.

O sea que lo único que se les podía romper era resistencia calefactora , termostato o lamparita . . . . obvio que la dejaron de fabricar


----------



## Imzas (Abr 14, 2012)

impresionante, tenia que ser Argentina sin duda.


----------



## Manub (Abr 17, 2012)

Aùn recuerdo cuanto se rieron de mì en el trabajo por decir que habìa neveras con gas butano (gas camping de aquella), ¡pobres ignorantes! y eso que eran unos mècanicos de buques diesel y buenos ademàs pero no se creian que con calor se puede producir frio, por eso para mì ya no es una novedad ya que lo sè con certeza desde hace màs de 25 años, ahora lo que sì es innovador es poder hacerlo con el lindo coste energetico cero del Sol y eso se merece todos mis elogios y no me reìre de ignorante, el que se rie de algo que desconoce esa camino de convertirse en un imbecil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

Vamos . . . los barcos las utilizaban a querosene , y como torcidas no funcionan y los barcos de carga pueden estar escorados , entonces iban colgadas o tenían algún mecanismo al fin de mantenerlas derechas.

Esos eran mecánicos navales de rio , no de mar 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2012)

en santa fe , en el campo se usa actualmente heladeras a querosen ,no enfriá mucho y son mas bien heladeras chiquitas


----------



## Scooter (Abr 19, 2012)

Todos esos métodos son conocidos hace muchos años y son teorícamente bastante eficientes. Lo malo es que luego llega la realidad a fastidiarlo todo; pérdidas de todo tipo, sales que cristalizan inadecuadamente, corrosiones y un largo etcétera. Esos son los motivos por los que triunfan las máquinas de compresión mientras que las de absorción y adsorción no acaban de triunfar pese a ser teóricamente viables y eficientes.
Yo siempre pensé que el aire acondicionado de los coches debería de ser una máquina de absorción usando el calor del tubo de escape con un intercambiador. Me consta que se está investigando pero se ve que no es sencillo de implementar.


----------



## Manub (Abr 19, 2012)

Cantidad de fuentes energeticas con exceso de calor pueden ser reutilizadas pero no se quiere ni se deja hacer hay demasiados intereses "egolotras" que no permiten que se progrese en favor del medio ambiente, venga a consumir y consumir.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 19, 2012)

No todo es tan sencillo, en parte tienes razón pero tampoco nos pongamos conspiranoicos.
Por ejemplo, instalar en mi coche un sistema de recuperación del calor:
Para el aire acondiconado, las máquinas de absorción son lentas y voluminosas y trienen problemas de cristalizaciones de sales o de corrosión si van con amoniaco.
A partir de ese calor recargar la batería por efecto seebeck, esos generadores dan muy poca potencia, mucha menos que generando frío como peltier, osea que habría que poner muchos y sería caro y voluminoso.
Generar vapor y de ahí electricidad como una central de ciclo combinado, sin comentarios, sería pesado y voluminoso.

A ver si el equipo que monto para ahorrar energía es tan pesado que al moverlo con el coche gasto mas enegía de la que produce. A ver si vale tan caro que no recuperaré la inversión en 20 años. A ver si tiene un mantenimiento muy complejo... osea que hay que seguir investigando pero que el motor de aire + aliento todavía está verde. (El motor de metano a mi me saldría rentable ;-) )


----------

